# First Acrylic Seam Ripper



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 28, 2013)

This one has gotten much more attention than the wood ones I've made.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have found that most quilters, like trout, like bright, shiny objects :wink::biggrin:.  My sister used to sell my seam rippers to her quilt club and she only sold the acrylic ones.  Alas, the wood ones languished and gathered dust.  What a waste of Cocobolo!

BTW, the Berea seam rippers with those o-rings are mush more difficult to open for those who may have arthritis or who may be up in age. I switched to the ones sold by others (PSI and its resellers) that have the spring clips.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 28, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> I have found that most quilters, like trout, like bright, shiny objects :wink::biggrin:.  My sister used to sell my seam rippers to her quilt club and she only sold the acrylic ones.  Alas, the wood ones languished and gathered dust.  What a waste of Cocobolo!  BTW, the Berea seam rippers with those o-rings are mush more difficult to open for those who may have arthritis or who may be up in age. I switched to the ones sold by others (PSI and its resellers) that have the spring clips.


  How does the spring clip work?  I was wondering how the psi ones stayed in.   Mine open and close very smoothly. Thanks to a wipe on and wipe off of petroleum jelly on the O rings.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 28, 2013)

The spring clips work extremely well.  They hold the seam rippers and stilettos with just enough tightness to prevent them from slipping out and enough to keep them steady when working with them.  

Once I started making these, the folks that originally bought the o-ring versions wanted me to change their's to the spring clips but I cold not get PSI to sell me the clips.  To be fair, they are in business to sell kits, not parts.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 28, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> The spring clips work extremely well.  They hold the seam rippers and stilettos with just enough tightness to prevent them from slipping out and enough to keep them steady when working with them.  Once I started making these, the folks that originally bought the o-ring versions wanted me to change their's to the spring clips but I cold not get PSI to sell me the clips.  To be fair, they are in business to sell kits, not parts.



So the clip part is on the insert itself, not pressed into the brass tube separately?  It seems like the prices are about the same.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 28, 2013)

No.  The clip get pressed into the tube, then the sharp pointy insert goes into the clip.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 28, 2013)

I wipe a little beeswax on the metal parts with the o-rings. They slide in and out with almost no effort.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 28, 2013)

Is the cutter replaceable?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 28, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> Is the cutter replaceable?



It's easily removable. I don't know where to get another one without a new kit though. 

I would try to sharpen it before replacing it unless it was bent or something.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 28, 2013)

I think that Bear Tooth Woods sells replacement blades.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, thanks for the tip. Extra o rings too.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the info.  Very helpful.

I hadn't bothered looking at this post because I was not interested in seam rippers.  Turns out that my wife just got an email from CSUSA with the seam rippers featured.  Now she wants me to make a bunch for her to give to her quilting friends for Christmas.  

When I asked if she wanted wood or resin, she answered resin without even thinking about it.

Have you made any of the necklace variety with the magnetic attachment?  The strength of the magnet didn't seem to get good reviews.  Blade sharpness seems to have been an issue over the last year or so.  Seems like most of the suppliers have gone back to japanese blades instead of Chiwan junk.

Ed


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 29, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> Thanks for all the info.  Very helpful.  I hadn't bothered looking at this post because I was not interested in seam rippers.  Turns out that my wife just got an email from CSUSA with the seam rippers featured.  Now she wants me to make a bunch for her to give to her quilting friends for Christmas.  When I asked if she wanted wood or resin, she answered resin without even thinking about it.  Have you made any of the necklace variety with the magnetic attachment?  The strength of the magnet didn't seem to get good reviews.  Blade sharpness seems to have been an issue over the last year or so.  Seems like most of the suppliers have gone back to japanese blades instead of Chiwan junk.  Ed



The new craft supplies one claims a strong magnet.    PSI claims an updated stronger magnet. 

The necklaces seem like a cheesy idea to me.  The regular ones seem much classier. 

However, if people want the necklaces, I'll make them!

I've learned that my tastes don't always correspond to others!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 29, 2013)

I showed my wife all the different types from all the different suppliers and she settled on the combo seam ripper / stiletto from PSI.  Who knew there were so many different ways to rip out seams.  I only use one way.  I eat too much and the seams in my clothes come right apart....probably not a useful technique for quilting though!

Ed


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Sep 29, 2013)

all the ones ive made they wanted the combo ripper/stiletto


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 29, 2013)

CrimsonKeel said:


> all the ones ive made they wanted the combo ripper/stiletto


that's because you told them that it was an option. 

My options involve which color or wood to you want.  Haha.  

Seriously tight, I will likely make some different ones like that at some point.  

I don't like being reliant on psi for something I make regularly though.  Only because it involves another order and another shipping cost and there are other places I'm at or order from more regularly.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 29, 2013)

:biggrin:    I just ordered 100


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 29, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> :biggrin:    I just ordered 100



Nice discount there. I need to get in on that!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, that pricing at 100+ was pretty tempting.  But the thought of having to make 100 of them put me off.  :wink:  I'll probably be banging my head against the wall after I finish the 12 I ordered.

Ed


----------



## Waluy (Sep 30, 2013)

Donnie Kennedy said:


> :biggrin:    I just ordered 100



Yeah too bad the checkout system knows what the price is supposed to be LOL.


----------

